# Credit Cards



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Would like to get a Turkish credit card since my US card would charge a fee. Will I have trouble getting a card since I wont have a Job? Are there Free credit cards or cards with money back?


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Credit cards are not free, there is an annual fee, I guess 55 TL per year. When you go to a bank to open an account, ask if they can give you a credit card. Maybe the limit will be low since you dont have a job. Or you can use your debit card for purchases. All shops accept debit cards. I remember before banks used to give credit cards like candies to anyone WHO has an account. They even increased my limit without me asking! 
Also regular bank accounts are not free either. There is a fee something around 50 liras per year. There are many exclusions like if it's a salary account, if you use that account for interest account within the same bank (like monthly or Daily interest savings), or if you have automatic utility payment orders then you dont pay the account fee. Foreign curreny accounts also have a fee, and you cannot use foreign currency accounts for interest or investment. I think only usd accounts can be used for investment but the interest is really low.


----------

